# I am IN!! And now what?



## Bgood (18 Nov 2009)

Hello, I am new to these Forums, after all the paperwork and everything that goes with it, I am IN!!
And now what? I have my dates, enrolment ceremony Dec 16/09 and BMQ (St. Jean QC) Jan 11/10.
Selected for Naval Communicator MOSID 00299....its all Greek right now. 

Lets see, I am 37, father of two great little girls, and a wonderful partner, she is cheering me on. 

Trying to get in some type of shape for BMQ.... wow what fun!!

Would anyone be able to help out and tell me what I am in for, please any real advise would be welcome.
Thank You,

Patrick


----------



## RubberTree (18 Nov 2009)

Hey Patrick, welcome aboard. Its really hard to sum up everything that you'll be experiencing over the next few months in just one post but I can guarantee you it will be different then any 9-5 you have ever worked.

I suggest you use the search function to browse around the site as there are numerous (hundreds even) threads on BMQ, military life, St Jean and probably even Naval Communicators. Take a look, I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for. If not, feel free to ask (specific) questions and I'm sure we can help you out.
Cheers


----------



## Otis (19 Nov 2009)

Congratulations Patrick,

If you haven't yet seen it, I HIGHLY recommend you find the basic training video on the Forces.ca website. It's going to give you an eye-opening look at your first 14 weeks in the CF.

As for your immediate future, be prepared for information overload! On the day of your enrolment they're going to pass on SO much info and have you sign and fill out SO many forms your head will spin by the time you actually get sworn in. That's also the day you'll get all the information regarding when and where to report etc. etc.


----------



## Good2Go (27 Nov 2009)

Patrick: 

< before this thread gets closed -- the others are correct and you should be using the search engine >

You are a tad older than the average recruit.  THAT DOES NOT MATTER.  While the young ones will bring in youth, strength, endurance and *enthusiasm* YOU will bring in an *experienced* perspective, using your knowledge, wisdom and life experience.  You have lived an odd few years longer than your average plt mate and have gained from it.  Good for you and good for them.

THIS IS A GOOD THING!! And it will create a diversity that will make for a very good plt.

Remember:  because you are "older" you bring something very good to the table when you are on training.   Do not forget that.

PM me if you wish.  I suspect that this thread will be closed fairly quickly.

It's all good!


----------



## silverbirdtank (30 Nov 2009)

Hey Patrick, congradualtions!

I'm going in for Nav Comm as well too bad we'll be in different courses as mine is in Borden in January.

Oh well, I will hopefully see you at work in the future!


----------

